# 4-H Livestock sale



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yesterday evening was the livestock & country ham sale for the 4-H/FFA kids in our county. 
It was a long day, today I am trying to recover! It felt great to be able to help with getting things ready for the sale and be involved in this with the kids 
I was cooking by 7am, fed the goats since the kids didn't have time, loaded all their stuff up and went to help 2 others set up all the chairs <150 at least>. Came home, and had to wash the boys since they decided to get dirty! 
As soon as the kids got home they had enough time to change clothes, eat and we were on our way.

Everything was being decorated and looked great when we got there. My kids are the only kids that decorated their pen. They went all out LOL Of course they had a little help, haha. They brought their ribbons from their wethers, and also brought their best accomplishments from their other goats too. 
It looked great 

Dinner was great, everyone was having a great time. Such a wonderful evening!

There were 4 goats, 3 lambs, and I think 13 hams that went through the live auction <around 10 for silent auction>.
The hams were selling for around $25-40lb. or higher, I didn't keep up with all the prices. I know the best placing ham from our county went for around $110-115lb. 
I don't remember what the lambs brought <I was trying to help do pictures, keep up with my kids, etc.>.
The goats did very well.

My daughter's wether brought $6.50lb <91lbs.>, and my son's wether brought $7.00lb. <100lbs.>. The other 2 boys wethers also brought around $6.50 & $7.00.

My son thought his goat sold for $7.00 :lol::slapflooroor kid, he must have either forgotten that we said he'd be sold by lb. or didn't fully understand, haha.

The farm my husband works for bought both of them! I'd never met the owners before. The wife came to the sale with some friends <the kids sent her & her husband an invitation>. We'd never met her before, but she is just so wonderful, the kids love her, and she hit it off with them too 
Her friends bought one of the other boy's wethers, so this afternoon we are picking up that wether on our way and taking all 3 boys to the farm where they will get a lease on life to live with their cows in a big pasture.

I didn't get a lot of pictures of the kids last night, I tried, but it was hard to do.

Here's the display I made for the 4-H/FFA kids in our county
BTW, ignore facebooks lousy quality lol









The kids pen display




































My son didn't really brace his goat, mostly walked him around, but I tell ya, he was like a pro! He did it very fluidly, and they both just looked so fantastic. I wish I had a video camera I would have loved to have taken video of it.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations to both kids! That's an awesome price for goats. Our local fair has so few goat buyers the kids really suffer for it. 

You're pictures are always such a pleasure to view


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They did awesome!!! Their pen was certainly eye catching too :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome job


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, the kids are very proud of their boys.

Yesterday afternoon we loaded them up and took them over to the farm. We also picked up the other boys wether and they followed us over so they could turn him out.

But... when my husband talked to his manager... the vet had called my husband's manager and told him to give the goat to my husband. So eventually I will have to tell the boy <he's an older teen, so he'll understand>, that the wether ended up coming home with us. 
He'll either be for meat, or the vet said to resell him and use the $$ on the kids. So either he'll be for my husband's upcoming birthday, or we'll resell and use the $$ to take the kids to the zoo before it gets cold out.

As for Rudy and Dusty, right now they have a gorgeous, huge field to call home. There are 2 other goats in the field and cows. Once they settle in, I think they will really love having all the grass and freedom 

The owners sent my husband 2 pictures last night of the boys, I think they are enjoying them. The boys had climbed up on their Gator and were ready to take a ride LOL So cute!


----------

